# Well ... RATS !



## Bossroo (Jul 31, 2013)

I turned on the TV ...  the morning Channel 2 news in Portland , Ore. came on.  I missed what exactly what town near Portland the story was in, but the reporter was saying that the no kill shelter trap, spay and neuter folks started this gung ho project to spay / neauter every stray/ ferral cat that they could about 3 years ago.  Today, this town only has an aging and/or deceased feral cat population with very few replacement members.  So, the few rats had an opportunity to party and the party goers are increasing in numbers exponentially and  are having the BIGGEST and BADEST contests .  I guess that the  solution now is to trap and spay / neuter the rats or to let loose non spayed/ neutered imported cats from New York City.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 31, 2013)

Nah, a different group will use poison that kills anything that eats it or eats what ate the poison.


----------



## Cricket (Jul 31, 2013)

Or let loose some biological disease that's supposed to kill rats, but they don't completely understand the final ramifications of.


----------

